# Do you tip nursers after filler injection?



## JJWood

Hi Everyone!
Just had a botox for the wrinkles on my forehead and filler for my tear trough. 
Feels really good now! It was my first injection experience. 
But do you guys tip the nurse when you guys pay? 
If so, what is the percentage???

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Irishgal

My guideline is this- if a person has an advanced degree and is performing a service that is considered to be medical and possibly under the supervision of an MD I don’t tip.


----------



## JJWood

Thanks @Irishgal !
Yea, I was so confused when they gave me the option of tipping.And I felt bad after I skip the tip.


----------



## Irishgal

JJWood said:


> Thanks @Irishgal !
> Yea, I was so confused when they gave me the option of tipping.And I felt bad after I skip the tip.



Honestly I might find another injector. If you are considered a “patient” you should not be faced with a tip jar. Sheesh. What an awkward position to put you in!


----------



## JJWood

@Irishgal 
That's true as you said. How did you find your injector tho? How can you tell whether they are good or not?


----------



## absolutpink

The clinic I go to doesn't even have an option for tipping.


----------



## Irishgal

JJWood said:


> @Irishgal
> That's true as you said. How did you find your injector tho? How can you tell whether they are good or not?



That’s a great question. Ask friends, look online at Real Self, ask your stylist (they often know who their clients go to).


----------



## baglover1973

I personally do not tip the DR. that I go to for botox and fillers.  I did on the other hand tip the woman who did my coolsculpting.  she was very sweet and attentive.  (and not a dr.)


----------



## yuliapac

I also just had  crow's feet botox and tear through filler, and later at the reception when I was paying for the service, there was a Tip line. I got confused. I didn't tip and now feel bad. I am guessing if there is a tip line, you tip, but what %. Is it 15-20% like other services? that would be too much I feel like. It'd be like paying extra $200 for the treatment. Someone asked similar question on real self, and a lot of providers answered, no you don't have to tip for injections.  but I am still confused why my clinic had a tip line on the receipt. I'll just ask them next time I go in and clarify.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Would you tip the plastic surgeon after a breast job? No.

Never have I ever even considered tipping my injector... That's not the norm in the industry. The service your Dr's/PA's/whoever is injecting you is not comparable to your average hair stylist/nail tech/masseuse.... which do expect tips


----------



## limom

Wth? Tipping the doctor now?
I might bring some chocolates if it is the holidays season, that is about it...


----------



## Searno29

Just out of curiosity, why would it be acceptable or even expected to tip the hairdresser/nail tech/masseuse but not the assistant to a plastic surgeon or facial aesthetics specialist? I am not US based but when I do go I feel a bit awkward as I'm not familiar with the norm.


----------



## limom

Maybe it is the norm where you live, not here.


----------



## Searno29

It isnt the norm, as it isnt either to automatically tip the hairdresser or the nail tech. Hence my question? I just wonder why you would think it's fine, or rather expected, to tip the latter people working in those industries but not those in the medical field. In terms of salary a nurse isnt going to be paid much higher than a hairdresser no? I may be wrong on this but nurses in the UK definitely do not earn a higher wage than a hairdresser, yet tipping them is unheard of. A doctors salary would of course be much higher, but the question in this thread was about the nurses/assistants and not the actual doctors.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Searno29 said:


> It isnt the norm, as it isnt either to automatically tip the hairdresser or the nail tech. Hence my question? I just wonder why you would think it's fine, or rather expected, to tip the latter people working in those industries but not those in the medical field. In terms of salary a nurse isnt going to be paid much higher than a hairdresser no? I may be wrong on this but nurses in the UK definitely do not earn a higher wage than a hairdresser, yet tipping them is unheard of. A doctors salary would of course be much higher, but the question in this thread was about the nurses/assistants and not the actual doctors.


The point I was trying to make is that some people in the states have a nurse inject and some people prefer a Dr to do it (I like my PA)... Regardless, I’ve been getting injectables the past 10+ years and have never seen a tip line. And if I did, I would never go back to that establishment again... It’s not the norm in the States for tipping in this industry. The PA’s I know make well into the six figures, on a salary basis. Whereas, basic people in the service industry (nail, hair, massage, etc) where I live make about $40k(maybe even less) - $80k (on the higher side), on average. Their entire salary is primarily based off tips. It’s standard to tip 20% for someone new & up to 30% to your regular person or for exceptional service - which I don’t necessarily like doing either, but if you don’t tip, don’t expect to go back to that salon again and get amazing service.


----------



## floatinglili

USA ... a nation of beggars lol
Tipping medical staff now - wow where will it end. Just come back from two months in the USA. Absolutely love the country but loathe the tipping /begging culture. Not even the desperate Cubans hustle so blatantly for tips. 
Every friendly exchange, every interpersonal interaction, every amusing bus driver quip, commoditised and faked for dollar bills. Sad and demeaning for all parties imho. 
I know I am likely to be flamed for this opinion so please excuse me. After two months of being panhandled (or maybe just ‘handled’)  I felt like expressing myself oops. I do love America btw.


----------



## Searno29

Designer_Dreams said:


> The point I was trying to make is that some people in the states have a nurse inject and some people prefer a Dr to do it (I like my PA)... Regardless, I’ve been getting injectables the past 10+ years and have never seen a tip line. And if I did, I would never go back to that establishment again... It’s not the norm in the States for tipping in this industry. The PA’s I know make well into the six figures, on a salary basis. Whereas, basic people in the service industry (nail, hair, massage, etc) where I live make about $40k(maybe even less) - $80k (on the higher side), on average. Their entire salary is primarily based off tips. It’s standard to tip 20% for someone new & up to 30% to your regular person or for exceptional service - which I don’t necessarily like doing either, but if you don’t tip, don’t expect to go back to that salon again and get amazing service.


Ahh I see your point now. I misread and thought the tip jar was aimed at those who were assisting the person administering the injections, not the actual person injecting you! Definitely cheeky then!


----------



## yunggrandpa

floatinglili said:


> Every friendly exchange, every interpersonal interaction, every amusing bus driver quip, commoditised and faked for dollar bills. Sad and demeaning for all parties imho.
> I know I am likely to be flamed for this opinion so please excuse me. After two months of being panhandled (or maybe just ‘handled’)  I felt like expressing myself oops. I do love America btw.



I agree. I am aware that many waiters for example often can't survive off just their minimum wage, but it's the country that needs to be held responsible and I find it very saddening that basically by living off tips, it's essentially saying "okay" to how things are. I'm Canadian and here, everyone from waiters to janitors to doctors make an excellent income in comparison to the States and all parties can definitely get by very easily without ever requiring tips. But American culture has influenced us so much anyway to where it's considered really rude to not tip. Tipping should be an extra, like if the service was exceptional or special, not an automatic expectation. A ton of places here now have a "you *must* tip" policy starting at 15% or sometimes even 20%. How is that even a tip anymore if it's mandatory. That's just a required charge at that point. Ridiculous.

As for medical tipping, that's wild. These people are already loaded lol and even if somehow not, then it should still be up to the customer to decide if they wish to tip or not based on the service, and not up to some societal expectation. I'm not liking how so many basic interactions are becoming transactional. Anyway, there are endless threads on Reddit that really go off about this issue much better than I can. Aside from this, I too love North America and wouldn't leave it behind for the world. Just hoping financial equality can catch up.


----------



## Hana1234

JJWood said:


> Thanks @Irishgal !
> Yea, I was so confused when they gave me the option of tipping.And I felt bad after I skip the tip.



that’s terrible And really unprofessional! I’ve never been in a situation where I’ve been asked to tip. Fillers aren’t exactly cheap either not in the uk anyways besides it’s not like your not paying them well!


----------



## Pray2gucci

Its the norm. I am paying for a service, I am happy with my service, so yes I do tip her.


----------



## Happycantwait

That would never cross my mind, even before I started using a dermatologist. I thought of them as medical professionals who don’t take tips.  Maybe I was wrong. I do tip the woman who does my facials.


----------



## euro-luxe

I tip everyone who provides me with a service. I have always felt it is the correct thing to do. Most people do not make enough money in various sectors & every little bit counts. Times are getting tough, so if someone makes an effort & tries to make your life a little easier & happier, please show gratitude & respect for their effort. That is my opinion. The positive energy & good deed will boomerang back to you. It's a law of physics & energy transference.

- EURO-LUXE-


----------



## limom

euro-luxe said:


> I tip everyone who provides me with a service. I have always felt it is the correct thing to do. Most people do not make enough money in various sectors & every little bit counts. Times are getting tough, so if someone makes an effort & tries to make your life a little easier & happier, please show gratitude & respect for their effort. That is my opinion. The positive energy & good deed will boomerang back to you. It's a law of physics & energy transference.
> 
> - EURO-LUXE-


Are you tipping your MD?
Which country are you in?


----------



## bagshopr

Licensed nurses in the US should not accept tips. They are medical professionals.


----------



## limom

bagshopr said:


> Licensed nurses in the US should not accept tips. They are medical professionals.


The places where I go, do not accept tips. So I am truly wondering where this is coming from.
The only person that I ever tipped at the Med spa was the esthetician after a facial.
Never heard of this ever. Maybe this occurs at the Mall?


----------



## 880

ITS with @bagshopr, If you are having a medical procedure (this qualifies), no tipping. Just the idea is horrifying to me.
if you are at a salon (nails, hair, aesthetician), then you tip.


----------



## baghagg

The tipping option is there because there are other services provided at a medispa, I. e. Coolsculpt, Emsculpt, facials, laser hair removal, etc, and the front desk has no way to check you out in a different retail system.  It's a default set up in the retail/check out system before you leave.  It's not meant for Dr/PA services, but it's not possible to turn it off.  Just ignore it.


----------



## lululovescoco

I work in the dermatology industry. If you see a tip line, it is likely because you are getting your service at a “med spa” rather than a medical office. In addition to Botox, fillers, laser, etc.; they probably also employ aestheticians who do facials and other non-medical procedures. They are why the tip line exists. As a person who had interacted with dermatologists on a daily basis for over a decade, I would suggest not getting injections in a med-spa. This is not a hard and fast rule, I am sure there are some talented injectors at med spas. However, the dangers of injecting the wrong spot by even a millimeter can be severe and irreversible if not noticed right away and corrected, and I would not want to take the risk if there was not an MD, NP or PA on site at all times and on call after hours. In many states, this is not a requirement for med spas. In fact, quite often the only requirement is that an MD do a monthly sign off. Also I would caution against price shopping for toxins and filler. a talented, experienced injector does not need to offer a Groupon to get customers in the door.


----------



## baghagg

I have friends who are cosmetic surgeons as well as eye surgeons and I've used all their respective offices for Botox and filler.  I've also had these services performed at a medispa.  In my state only the MD or the NP or PA are permitted to inject.  I've had excellent results from all of the above.  They all charge the same amounts for their products and services.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I have a friend who is a cold cap tech for chemo patients and she is paid directly by the patients. I was appalled when she told me her invoice has a line for a tip to be added.


----------



## tulipfield

The tip creep is insane.  I was recently buying flowers at a gift shop and the little credit card screen prompted me to tip.  =|

Doesn't make any sense to tip for medical procedures.  Restaurant workers are not making enough without tips so that's absolutely a different situation, but the PA who does my injectables is responsible not just for making a good aesthetic result (like a hairstylist etc.), but making sure everything his safe medically--if poor tips generate poor restaurant service, are we to assume that injectables will be less safe if we don't tip well enough/at all??


----------



## thelilachour

I wouldn’t tip for injections, nor a dental hygienist or cosmetic dentistry assistant....most of the staff at the cosmetic clinics [in countries with tipping cultures] I’ve been to have regular 9-5 hours and do not have low pay as nurses, PAs, doctors.... my laser and medispa clinic doesn’t accept tips, and I think it would be strange for a surgeon or nurse to offer tip options. I’ve been to one clinic that asked for tips (owned and staffed by 2 doctors, a husband and wife) and remember thinking it was unusual they would request tips for botox, considering they had no assistants and did mostly injections. I would only tip if it’s the norm in that service industry (hairdressing, housekeeping etc), or if it’s a service with low hourly pay (as in restaurants, transportation), with few exceptions.

If I feel like showing more appreciation to a clinic I’m frequently booking then I would send seasonal gifts or buy some of their products if they receive commission. The tipping culture is getting ridiculous. Especially considering these positions are the “lifestyle” jobs (good pay and great hours as far as careers in medicine go)


----------



## Qowpel

Wait is it even legal to tip nurses?


----------



## ceciliacx

I work in aesthetic nursing in CA and it’s different than traditional medical nursing. In traditional medical nursing you are not allowed to accept tips, gifts, or any other incentives from patients. The policies vary from hospitals to different facilities but at any place I’ve ever worked you cannot accept anything.

This is my first job in aesthetic nursing and the way it is structured is that I get a low base rate (I’m talking LVN pay not RN pay) and keep 100% of my tips. Speaking to different aesthetic nurses and going on interviews for different companies I’d say it varies. Some aesthetic offices will pay their nurses a low base rate but allow them to keep tips, some give just a base rate like traditional nursing, and some will only allow nurses to keep their cash tips or a percentage of their tops. It varies by company but generally if you see a tip option at checkout I’d assume that the nurse is not getting their normal RN competitive base rate and that their paycheck is actually mostly based on tips (like mine personally). Just giving some insight as a nurse working in aesthetics. It’s a different world forsure!


----------



## ceciliacx

Qowpel said:


> Wait is it even legal to tip nurses?


Yes in aesthetics it is


----------



## limom

@ceciliacx
Interesting. 
Are you trying to gain experience?
Is the place you work at, cheaply priced?
What a world!


----------



## mrichman333

If it's done at a salon type place yes.  If it's in a Dr. office no.  Reason, at a cosmetic salon they usually are not paid much and there will tip envelopes at check out.  At a Dr. office they are usually paid more and don't expect tips


----------



## mintchocomocha

we tip nurses now? am I the only one that feels like this tipping culture is going too far?


----------

